# 40 Piece Tool Shop Router Bit Set



## gillyd

I like doing this with the initial bit purchase, then you get to figure out through actual use which one you use. Once you get your most used 5 router bits you can then upgrade those with higher end long term solutions. Only thing that would disappoint me a tad is the .25 shank, but like you said, price has to be taken into account and you get quite a bit of bits for $25 bucks regardless of shank size.


----------



## b2rtch

I bought a similar set at HF several years ago and I am happy with it.
If I need to replace one of them ( like the dovetail bit I broke) them I buy a Freud to replace it.


----------



## Bob817

Like you said,the price can't be beat. it's a nice starter set I need to get one of those myself, Good Luck with it Ray.


----------



## Racer2007

I got a 66 bit set in 1/2" from Elite tools and havent had any problems with the 10 or so that I have actualy used so far. I did do a few test cuts with almost all of them just to see what they look like but really I don't many people are going to need 40 or 66 bits.


----------



## helluvawreck

I got a similar set at Lowes a while back because it's hard for me to be able to afford all the ones that I need. I only had about 10 really good ones before I did this. I figured that sooner or later I was going to be in a bind needing one bad with my only solution to go to Lowes and spend an hours worth of my time on the trip. Sure enough that day came while I was working on my molding in our living room and I had to modify a piece of molding. I found a close bit in that set that almost did the job exactly but I finished up ok with a couple of files. I don't like the quality of them at all and bought them thinking they would get me ought of a pinch which they did. Soooo they serve their purpose. I still try to buy me a good router bit every 6 to 8 weeks and sometimes 2. Maybe in a year or so I will have a reasonable set of good ones.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## Dusty56

Looks like a nice starter set…Thanks Mom : )


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Actually ¼ shank does have one advantage and that is it can be used in trim router as well.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks for the review- a great idea for someone just starting out! Thanks for posting!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs"

" Blue Collar Woodworking? That's the best show since Hawaii 5-0! " -The Podunk Journal


----------



## Raymond

I agree I think it is a great starter set. and you guys are right as I determine what bits I use the most over time I will replace with better quality bits. I have had really good luck with Tool Shop bits in the past.


----------



## Revias

Hi, Ray, I'm looking for the website of TOOLSHOP, it would be very kind of you if you could help me out.


----------



## Revias

or contact details, thanks


----------



## cuffs

i was wondering if anyone used the power fist router bit are they any good starting out


----------

